
Ask HN: Code Review Service for Node.js Angular - touchofevil
I&#x27;m considering hiring a contractor to create a site for me that is very similar to another site this contractor has created in the past.  If he will give me the code for part of the previous site that he created (using node.js and angular) is there a reasonably priced code review service or contractor that could tell me if his code is so bad that I shouldn&#x27;t hire him?  I don&#x27;t want to hire this guy if his code is impossible for someone else down the road to maintain.  Thanks.
======
nemild
I think there are quite a few people who fit this bill, many of them on HN.
You could reach out to some of the knowledgeable people in the HN threads
related to Node/Angular, and ask if someone would be willing to have a look
(same goes for good blog posts). There's also a YC Company called Airpair that
works with a lot of good folks.

